# Single shot



## FOD (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anybody prefer to turkey hunt with a single shot?I was recently given one that as far back as I can remember was always around.My father hunted with it,as well as all my brothers and myself.It was leant to visitors,and friends who didn't have a backup.Also made alot of enemies atturkey shoots.I'm thinking about giving it a new lease on life with a bored and tapped barrel,and a good hydro dip.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 14, 2013)

Bunch on here do, I'm working on a 1940s H&R 20 for my public land walking gun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2013)

My very first gun was a single barrel when I was a youngun. It`s now retired and I have another one that Gun Docc put together for me. It`s my turkey gun, but has also become my all purpose gun as well.

I prefer single shot rifles and shotguns.


----------



## FOD (Feb 14, 2013)

This is an old J.C. Higgins 12 model 101.1.I bet you could overflow an olympic size swimming pool with the game harvested with it.It's gotta have some juju,and I believe I'm gonna put said juju to work.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah I have a couple Savage 220A's, that's all I hunt with, the 20ga weights 4.9lbs, have to look over my shoulder to make sure it's on my back.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gadget said:


> yeah I have a couple Savage 220A's, that's all I hunt with, the 20ga weights 4.9lbs, have to look over my shoulder to make sure it's on my back.



And is it?   .....


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2013)

Killdee said:


> Bunch on here do, I'm working on a 1940s H&R 20 for my public land walking gun.



make sure to show us a pic of it....what all you plannning on doing to it?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep. 20 gauge NEF Pardner here.


----------



## GLS (Feb 15, 2013)

Two of my single-shot Pixie Dusters:
Top gun, Yildiz .410, under 3.5 lbs., lock, stock, barrel, sling and red dot.
Bottom:  Baikal 20 gauge, 5 7/8 lbs., lock, stock, barrel, sling and red dot.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> And is it?   .....





 a couple times it wasn't..........


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2013)

GLS said:


> Two of my single-shot Pixie Dusters:
> Top gun, Yildiz .410, under 3.5 lbs., lock, stock, barrel, sling and red dot.
> Bottom:  Baikal 20 gauge, 5 7/8 lbs., lock, stock, barrel, sling and red dot.





Those are nice, think I might buy me one of those Baikal, that Yildiz got me thinking too... 3.5lbs ! ........ talk about feather weight!


----------



## FOD (Feb 15, 2013)

Very fine guns Gadget and GLS.Nice paint on that 20ga.there GLS.Homemade or pro? Freehand or stencil?I painted my duck gun so I'm leaning towards just painting it myself,you know,won't be another one like it.Probably gonna so swivels and a sling,red dot scope,or just a truglo.I've almost talked myself out of having the barrel threaded for chokes,it's already a full choke on a 36" barrel,but we'll see,I might have it looked at just to see if theres enough meat there to do it anyway,that might make my decision easier.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 15, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> make sure to show us a pic of it....what all you plannning on doing to it?



First thing I did is replace the hard recoil pad with a Sim's off my 12 gauge, next is to shoot some pixie dust through it, if it can hold the pattern together for a 40 yard gun as is, Ill wrap it, put a sling on and hunt.It's 24" modified which is about .595 or so Ive been told. I may bump up the TSS to the 1-7/8's load and see what it does if I dont like the 1-5/8's. If I have to cut and choke it to make a turkey gun, I may keep looking for a 220 or go Russian, hard to beat a new 100$ shotgun, but I still favor the old stuff. I just dont think I can stand to cut the barrel on my Daddys old shotgun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2013)

Here`s my single barrel gun. In this picture it has the open bore tube in it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 15, 2013)

My turkey gun. This is not only the most sentimental gun I own, but it is the best patterning shotgun I own. I've killed turkeys, dove, squirrels, rabbits and a bunch of other critters with it over the years. I'm going to try to take a few ducks and deer with it this year.


----------



## David Parker (Feb 15, 2013)

Too poor to afford anything fancier.  Single barrell/shot for this guy.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2013)

Killdee said:


> First thing I did is replace the hard recoil pad with a Sim's off my 12 gauge, next is to shoot some pixie dust through it, if it can hold the pattern together for a 40 yard gun as is, Ill wrap it, put a sling on and hunt.It's 24" modified which is about .595 or so Ive been told. I may bump up the TSS to the 1-7/8's load and see what it does if I dont like the 1-5/8's. If I have to cut and choke it to make a turkey gun, I may keep looking for a 220 or go Russian, hard to beat a new 100$ shotgun, but I still favor the old stuff. I just dont think I can stand to cut the barrel on my Daddys old shotgun.



I can understand you being bothered by cutting the barrel.  However, look at it this way.  Will you really use it the way it is?  If so then you have no worries.  However, if you aren't going to use it unless you make the modifications, then it would be a shame for it to just sit in the safe.  I have a friend who modified his grandpa's Model 37.  He knew he wouldn't never use it unless he made the modifications.  At any rate good luck with your project either way.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Those are nice, think I might buy me one of those Baikal, that Yildiz got me thinking too... 3.5lbs ! ........ talk about feather weight!



you need to go back to lugging a heavy pump or semi-auto.  Best way for you to get back in shape


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2013)

yep I switch barrels on my TC smoker this time of year


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have one Gun Docc built me some years ago.  Nothing fancy but it kills birds with ridiculous tight patterns at distances further than I want to shoot at one.  At 6lbs it is a breeze to carry all day even for an old man.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 15, 2013)

Got an old H & R single barrel 12 ga. with full choke barrel that is 32" long and full choke I been using about 55 years now. Last 12-15 years been hand loading black powder so's to give the turkeys a sporting chance! If you never tried it, you are missing the FUN!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 15, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> I can understand you being bothered by cutting the barrel.  However, look at it this way.  Will you really use it the way it is?  If so then you have no worries.  However, if you aren't going to use it unless you make the modifications, then it would be a shame for it to just sit in the safe.  I have a friend who modified his grandpa's Model 37.  He knew he wouldn't never use it unless he made the modifications.  At any rate good luck with your project either way.



This is all true, but I think the real hidden reason is, whenever I see a 220 Savage I want 1, and just using not cutting the barrel as an excuse.....


----------



## GLS (Feb 15, 2013)

FOD, Gadget, thanks for the kind remarks.  Gadget's 220 A is the gold standard by which all single-shot projects should be judged.  It inspired me on my project guns.
FOD, here's the link to my step by step on my project. http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,26715.0.html I made "male" stencils for the camo and stencils for the turkeys.  Next camo job would be using sponge technique.  Looks easier, first class results and no stencils.  Photo is my 13/16 oz. PIxie Dust pattern out of the .410 at 40 yards.   I've owned sidearms that were heavier than this gun.  The Yildiz shoots a factory full.  No need for a screw-in as far as I'm concerned.  3 lbs, 3 oz. without red dot or sling.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats awesome GLS, now sell me that 220 you didnt use.....I'll give you $10 xtry!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2013)

Killdee said:


> This is all true, but I think the real hidden reason is, whenever I see a 220 Savage I want 1, and just using not cutting the barrel as an excuse.....



get you a 220 in a 12, since you already have the 20


----------



## Killdee (Feb 15, 2013)

I am done with 12 gauges, they punished me for 35 years, 20 and below from now on.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2013)

Killdee said:


> I am done with 12 gauges, they punished me for 35 years, 20 and below from now on.



2 3/4 in the 12ga 220 close to the 3 in the 20ga recoil wise.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> 2 3/4 in the 12ga 220 close to the 3 in the 20ga recoil wise.



Why I shoot 2-3/4 in the 20!!!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 16, 2013)

My grandfather had a iver Johnson 12ga... My brother told me stories of squirrels being shot out of oaks 40 yards away... I figured this would be the perfect turkey gun... Put a turkey target out at 20 yards and shot a #4 win XX turkey load threw it... Worst patterning gun I ever shot... It had a 30" full choke....

Lots of things can go wrong hunting a pressured WILD turkey... I'll stick with a semi auto!!!

I apologize if I offended anyone with this post god bless


----------



## Carp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a Savage 220 in 20 gauge that I'm going to try out this year. Just have to get it patterned and it should be ready to go.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 16, 2013)

20Ga TC Encore for me


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2013)

Killdee said:


> Why I shoot 2-3/4 in the 20!!!



LOL


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> My grandfather had a iver Johnson 12ga... My brother told me stories of squirrels being shot out of oaks 40 yards away... I figured this would be the perfect turkey gun... Put a turkey target out at 20 yards and shot a #4 win XX turkey load threw it... Worst patterning gun I ever shot... It had a 30" full choke....
> 
> Lots of things can go wrong hunting a pressured WILD turkey... I'll stick with a semi auto!!!
> 
> I apologize if I offended anyone with this post god bless



one shot is all you need


----------



## stabow (Feb 16, 2013)

When you only have one shot you know you have to make it count.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 16, 2013)

I cant remember shooting at a turkey more than  1 time but on 2 occasions, both were 2 close, almost missed and I had to follow up but I had plenty of time. I have missed 4 over the years but didnt have a second shot on em anyway, 2, didnt have my head down and shot over, 1 before I learned to cluck to stretch out his neck, missed when he pulled it down into a strut, and 1 I badly misjudged and was to dang fer.
Stabow is correct when you only have 1 shot you will make it count


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> one shot is all you need





stabow said:


> When you only have one shot you know you have to make it count.





Yep.


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s my single barrel gun. In this picture it has the open bore tube in it.



Love the gun case


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> Love the gun case





Thanks. I made it out of elkskin and made buttons out of deer antler. The pouch on the side holds two other chokes, a little choke thread lube, and a couple of extra shells.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I made it out of elkskin and made buttons out of deer antler. The pouch on the side holds two other chokes, a little choke thread lube, and a couple of extra shells.



very cool Nic


----------



## rocket (Mar 19, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> 2 3/4 in the 12ga 220 close to the 3 in the 20ga recoil wise.


What 2 3/4 shell did you get to pattern well out of the 12ga 220?


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 19, 2013)

rocket said:


> What 2 3/4 shell did you get to pattern well out of the 12ga 220?



Remington Hevishot 1 3/8 load #6 is probably my favorite.  That shell ain't made anymore.  Think I got about 2 boxes left


----------



## rocket (Mar 19, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> Remington Hevishot 1 3/8 load #6 is probably my favorite.  That shell ain't made anymore.  Think I got about 2 boxes left



Do you know of any good ones in production?  I will be taking my 10 year old with me some this year and plan on letting him shoot, but the 3" load out of a 12ga 220 is too much for a young'n.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 20, 2013)

rocket said:


> Do you know of any good ones in production?  I will be taking my 10 year old with me some this year and plan on letting him shoot, but the 3" load out of a 12ga 220 is too much for a young'n.



pm CGSA on here, he has shot more loads in his.


----------



## rocket (Mar 20, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> pm CGSA on here, he has shot more loads in his.


I didn't see anyone on the member list by that name???


----------



## Soybean (Mar 20, 2013)

i use a little rossi single shot 12g.  it was the "turkey package", came with a choke, fiber optic sights, and an optic platform.  it was $99 at academy sports a couple years ago.  

i love it because its light and cheap so i dont care about beating it up in the woods.  it patterns great out to 40 yds and gets the job done.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 20, 2013)

rocket said:


> I didn't see anyone on the member list by that name???



my fault,  CCGA


----------

